# Bowtech heartbreaker



## hunting_4_life

Any of u ladies shoot one? whats ur opinion of them? good things and negative things welcomed like to know the advantages and disadvantages to... lookin to get my gf a new bow but i wanted opinions on some bows first


----------



## Reelrydor

On another forum here in the ladies someone said it is the same as the jewel. Really???


----------



## soldiergirl81

I have just started shooting one, set up for 3D. I really like it, fast and quiet. IMO have her try it first.  It's really what works best for her, but I would put it on the "list"


----------



## mathews8pt

My wife shoots one. We went and tried a passion right before looking at the heartbreaker to get a good comparison. She liked how smooth the passion was but the heartbreaker is a little more solid of a backwall and faster. I think the grip and riser design is better on the heartbreaker as well(easier to shoot without torquing). We got the shop to take off the cheap(IMO) accessories and knock the price down on the bow. For the money it is a great bow! My wife would agree since she killed a doe and a nice buck with it this year! She is only shooting a 26" draw and 42#s.


----------



## sdavey10

i love my heartbreaker! i have a 26.5" dl and 50# dw. it's smooth to draw, very balanced in your hand and doesn't "jump" when i shoot it. it's also super fast! definately let her shoot a bunch and then make the decision though, there's a lot of nice bows out there!


----------



## doegirl

I'm clearly in the minority, but I was not impressed with the bow.
The deal breakers was the draw cycle and that horrid torquey grip.
One of the reasons why it's wise to try before you buy. :wink:


----------



## captbrandon

Seriously need to try the HOPE by Strother. Its a "big boy" bow designed for women. Super fast, QUIET, NO recoil, very nice draw cycle and superb grip.


----------



## sdavey10

mine must have an after-market grip, because it's really slim and fits perfectly in my hand. i've heard other people complain about them, but mine is awesome...


----------



## Reelrydor

I had some issues with my sr-71 when I first got it. Fast, accurate, but my tore-up shoulders can only shoot it when it is warm out. It scares me off the hope, and I am done buying bows I cant try out. For us women, they never seem to stock anything. They want to turn a 60lber down, and that doest give me a feel for 42-45 lbs??


----------



## crowinghen

mathews8pt said:


> My wife shoots one. We went and tried a passion right before looking at the heartbreaker to get a good comparison. She liked how smooth the passion was but the heartbreaker is a little more solid of a backwall and faster. I think the grip and riser design is better on the heartbreaker as well(easier to shoot without torquing). We got the shop to take off the cheap(IMO) accessories and knock the price down on the bow. For the money it is a great bow! My wife would agree since she killed a doe and a nice buck with it this year! She is only shooting a 26" draw and 42#s.


 I agree about the accessories- the only thing I still have on mine is the sight- they are ok.
I like the solid feel and quietness of it.
susie


----------



## soldiergirl81

I actually shoot mine without a grip, and it's much much better. The factory grip is bulky. And is also the x-hard cam, so it's going to be alittle different draw cycle than some. It took me some getting used to, but now I love it!


----------



## Made N USA

My wife really enjoys her Heartbreaker. She tried a bunch of bows before we decided. We are beginners, but it feels right to her and her confidence and grouping have gotten lots better. Still using the RAK accessories that came with it; we will upgrade to something better when/if they break or don't work well enough.


----------



## Nebraska gal

I love my Heartbreaker. Things I love about it very fast, solid back wall, and narrow grip. My 3D scores and confidence really improved when I started shooting this bow. I also was lucky enough to have a dealer that worked with me on the RAK accessories because I'm use to shooting with completely different accessories than what came with the bow. The only thing that maybe a negative for some is the draw cycle is a little stiffer but not harsh, since its a double cam bow compared to single cams.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

doegirl said:


> I'm clearly in the minority, but I was not impressed with the bow.
> The deal breakers was the draw cycle and that horrid torquey grip.
> One of the reasons why it's wise to try before you buy. :wink:


After hearing how smooth the draw was supposed to be, I was really disappointed with the draw cycle, too, and the super-hard back wall. It was almost impossible for me to pull the same DW as I do on my current dual-cam bow. But perhaps that's just preference. So, yup, try it first!


----------



## woodsbaby

I love my heartbreaker. I wasn't too impressed with the draw cycle but the solid back wall and speed makes up for it. I had to downgrade from 50lbs to 40lbs when I got it but even at 40lbs I'm getting pass thrus that would never of happened on my old bow. Gonna get my poundage up a bit more this summer.


----------



## threetoe

doegirl said:


> I'm clearly in the minority, but I was not impressed with the bow.
> The deal breakers was the draw cycle and that horrid torquey grip.
> One of the reasons why it's wise to try before you buy. :wink:


That grip sucks. I took my ex-wifes grip off and WOW..what a difference.
Take a hair drier to it then peal it off.


----------



## Saki_d

Is anybody shooting the heartbreaker for target!?!?

I am looking for a target bow and one of the only bows our range has that has light enough poundage for me to try at the moment is the heartbreaker. I got to test it out yesterday and liked it a fair bit. The draw cycle is a bit harder than what I am currently shooting (10 year old PSE 'The Beast' entry level bow) but it has a super solid back wall. I think the draw will take a while to get used to and I would have to shoot a few lwss pounds than I am now as I noticed it didn't take long for my muscles to get tired with the dual cam system as opposed to what I presently shoot. 

From what I can gather it is a fabulous hunting bow! Can anyone give me any idea about how it performs outdoors at a distance?!? SHooting target I am expected to shoot at 70m. I don't know the spec's for my current bow but feel that the arrows fly faster with the heartbreaker which would lead me to believe I shouldn't have much difficulty at 70m. Can anyone add any light to this, have you shot your heartbreaker at 70m or 90m or more!?!? 

I am hoping our shop gets a few more bows in that I can actually pull back but at this stage, I would say I would definately consider the heartbreaker. I liked everything about it, grip included; which was significantly narrower than my current grip. I shoot a 27" draw (27 1/4" to be exact but have been shooting 27" for 10 years and the shop owner seemed to thing it looked good at 27") length so I would max out the bow.... a good thing for target to help inprove performance. 

Any other suggestions pros/cons from anyone would be greatly appreciated! I would love to have a bow I could use for target AND hunting and the heartbreaker might just do it (although I probably wouldn't use the RAK sight or rest)!


----------



## soldiergirl81

Saki_d- I'm shooting mine for 3D and indoor both, and only. I have a bowtech hunting bow that's better for me for a larger draw weight. I also draw 27", and at 34 pounds I'm getting 230 fps. I'm working on poundage, because my hunting bow is set for 45#, the heartbreaker is just different. Your supposed to have a solid back wall anyway, and it has it. I'm upping draw weight every few days and it's settling nicely. You shouldn't have trouble making the distance you need IMO.


----------



## Saki_d

Thanks soldiergirl81! THat is wonderful news!!! I think I may have foud my new bow! :wink: It's nearing the -50C mark here at the moment so taking one outside to give it a whirl is out of the question. 

As I said, I don't know what the IMO is on my current bow but the heartbreaker does feel significantly faster. I was shooting my old bow pretty well outdoors at the further distances and took out some competition that had 'bigger, better, newer' bows previously so I suppose as long as it is a bit of an improvement speed wise it should be perfect! Like you I would probably start about the 35# mark and work my way up. THe harsher draw has be a bit nervous that my shourlders or arm muscles will go pulling the 45#'s I am pulling now. I got tired a LOT faster shooting it last night than I did with my own bow after a full day's shooting. The dual cam system will take a bit to get used to but I really like the way the bow sits and how quite it is. I was truthfully stunned! I am still struggling to find words to describe the way it felt to shoot it in comparison with my current bow. 'wow' was one of the first words I said if I can recall correctly! I looooved the solid back wall, my current bow allows for a lot of creep so it was a wonderful contrast and something I am greatly looing forward to having in a new bow!


----------



## threetoe

The Heartbreaker is a speed bow!

If you use a Computer calculator like this one:

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


When testing for speed and energy you'll need to set the IBO setting at 345 to have the calculator spit out the speeds per weight, draw, length and string weight that you will actually see from a chronograph.
The Heartbreaker is not IBO rated. Just like Bowtechs Equalizer they are some of the fastest Short Draw, Low Poundage bows ever built. 
My Equalizer is getting 268 FPS out of a 333 grain arrow at 56 pounds and 26" draw. That's enough energy to take an Elk, Moose or Black Bear. 

My Ex-Wife was shooting her Heartbreaker at 230 FPS shooting a 338 grain hunting arrow with 25", 42 pounds draw.


----------



## Saki_d

Hey Thanks! THat will be very helpful!


----------



## soldiergirl81

Yeah I noticed a typo, actually hubby caught it. I'm shooting 251 fps, not 231. Using Victory nanos, VAPs.


----------



## Reelrydor

See, excellent! This is why I am on AT. To get information. My Sr-71 is fast, accurate, but draw cycle seems to get harsher for me as winter creeps into my older/damaged joints. That is why I wanted to try the jewel, which seems impossible for me, at a closest distance of over 70 miles to a shop that carries it. Then I heard about the heartbreaker, which has a local shop, about 10 miles. I will still probably try it, but wont move from my sr-71 unless it is an improved/smoother draw, and having to wheel and deal to lose the useless accessories doesnt rock me. They should sell the package as an option. They must assume a woman cant pick out their own rests/sights/etc..?? Male sales executives! Ha!! Part of a speed bows downfall is a harsher draw cycle across the board, men and women's bows.


----------



## Spacelord

At 26" 54# and 271gr my Heartbreaker gets 292 fps. For a short draw bow it's definitely a speed bow!


----------



## bonecollector66

i shoot my heartbreaker out to 60 , 70 yards no problems
i shoot alot of 3ds and spots. 
plus its my hunting rig.( swap the arrows and sight in all set).
there is nothing my heartbreaker cant do!


----------



## bonecollector66

captbrandon said:


> Seriously need to try the HOPE by Strother. Its a "big boy" bow designed for women. Super fast, QUIET, NO recoil, very nice draw cycle and superb grip.


the heartbreaker is a bigboy bow also, have you ever shot one?
its the same thing as the assassin only for short draw archers.
the assassin sd is the same bow just wit 70#limbs and a new sticker.
please do some research.


----------



## coopers354

I also think the Heartbreaker is a GREAT bow for women! It is smooth, fast and a good price


----------



## Lykestalaf

*Love this Bow!*

I've had this bow for a year now and I've used it for indoor 3D league, outdoor 3D shoots, Spot leagues and for hunting too. I LOVE this bow. I tried four different bows before buying this one. I compared my PSE, a Vixon, a Passion and this Heartbreaker. I really liked the Passion too, but comparing apples to apples, Matthews couldn't beat the deal that Bowtech offered with the Heartbreaker AND once I found out that the Heartbreaker was faster, it convinced me.

I shoot 45 pounds with only a 24.5 inch draw. This short-draw bow is a little dynamo. It is smooth, easy to pull, has a solid wall and perfect let-off. During our league, many of the guys will comment on how quiet and fast it is. I would recommend it to anyone.

I did remove the arrow rest and sight and replaced them with higher-end accessories, but with any of the other bows I would've had to buy these items anyways. Even with spending the extra dollars for these new accessories, I _still _got a great deal.

I would recommend having her try it first and then if she likes it, GO FOR IT! You won't be sorry.


----------



## Saki_d

Picked up the heartbreaker - love it! 
Has significantly more speed than my current bow and no troubles for the longer distances what so ever! Woohooo! 
Thanks for postin gyour thoughs on speed etc. Muchly appreciated! 
Good luck with the bow hunt 'hunting_4_life' hope it goes well!


----------



## AngelRa

My wife shoots a HeartBreaker for target. She uses a 24" Easton A/C/E-SS stabilizer with 2 oz. Easton A/C/E-SS 10" side bar with 1.5 oz. A Sure-Loc Challenger 550, Trophy taker SS pro rest, Specialty Archery Peep, and Easton "Carbon One 900" arrows. This combination allows her to shoot outdoor tournaments with just 25" DL and 32 pounds DW.


----------



## alpinehottie

I have the razberry tournament edition and LOVE IT! I am strictly 3D it the speed helps tremendously! My draw length is only 23, I pull 50 pounds and chronoed at 272! I'm still in the process of sighting my bow in because I bought new sights (my bow came bare) so I haven't stepped back very far yet but def. worth the money...or at least the time to shoot one.


----------



## bobstar

could you gals post some pics of your raz target bows all decked out my wife is expecting hers any day now thanks


----------



## bobstar

ttt


----------



## kevoswifey

I bought a Heartbreaker last summer as a hunting bow. I really liked it at first, but after shooting it for a while, I don't love it. The draw cycle is ridiculously rough, and it has a very shallow valley. It is very fast, but the speed does not make up for the horrible draw cycle. Shooting faster just makes you miss faster. Unfortunately, I will be using it for my next few 3D shoots, due to an equipment malfunction with my other bow. As soon as my new bow gets here, I am selling the Heartbreaker...


----------



## Ksfarm&ranch

My girlfriend has had hers about one month now, granted she's new to the sport, (got tired of the boys shooting in the back yard with her getting to participate) We had her set up with the heart breaker black ops, it was a shot in the dark for me, she shot several bows, and thats the one she like, i didnt review online or anything. For her first bow it was all about her being comfortable with it, and that was clearly up to her, I just pushed her to the higher quality bows, that way we didnt need her to upgrade in another year. Her 5TH shot at the dealer, and she ruined two brand new arrows. Robin Hood!!! She loves the heartbreaker, and i created a monster she now has her apt. set up. if she opens the door to the gargage she can shoot in the living room through the kitchen and into the garage and get about 16 yards.......


----------



## AngelRa

My wife got a second HB and this one came out of the box shooting great. Never touched it, never tuned, it shoots bullet holes, and bare shaft @ 20Yd perfectly.


----------



## alyssaaastewart

i just recently sold my heartbreaker for personal reasons. it shot great for me, i had the highest scores ever with it
the back wall is nice, but i think it scared me. when you loosen up your muscles to let it down, it doesn't want to budge which can be a good but also a bad thing.
let's just say i practically dry fired mine because the cams ripped the string out of my hand when i went to let it down, which was HOURS after i had just brought the bow home.
ever since then i would try to NEVER let the bow down, i would just shoot an arrow out of it regardless.
but other than that it was an awesome bow, and a step up from the beginner stage like the razor edge.
it really helped me get through another year of hunting.

i decided to go with the mathews jewel recently. i haven't noticed a real difference but i will say that after shooting the jewel i realized that my heartbreaker had hand vibration
also i noticed that had more torque the more i shot the heartbreaker, but again that was probably a personal issue regarding my form or something else.

but i would definitely reccommend it especially because the price is almost half of the jewel.


----------



## crowinghen

alyssaaastewart said:


> i just recently sold my heartbreaker for personal reasons. it shot great for me, i had the highest scores ever with it
> the back wall is nice, but i think it scared me. when you loosen up your muscles to let it down, it doesn't want to budge which can be a good but also a bad thing.
> let's just say i practically dry fired mine because the cams ripped the string out of my hand when i went to let it down, which was HOURS after i had just brought the bow home.
> ever since then i would try to NEVER let the bow down, i would just shoot an arrow out of it regardless.
> .


 My bow used to do this too-- it is the draw stop peg that needs to be adjusted or check and make sure that the draw stop is set right.
What was wrong with mine was that the draw stop was not set for the right draw length ... after that was fixed we adjusted the peg for less of alet-off--- I would go to let down and there would be no sensation of the bow until it would realy try to jerk together...
sorry if this doesn't make sense but have your bow looked at, it should not do this.

After fixing this, my bow is so much nicer.
Susie


----------



## threetoe

kevoswifey said:


> I bought a Heartbreaker last summer as a hunting bow. I really liked it at first, but after shooting it for a while, I don't love it. The draw cycle is ridiculously rough, and it has a very shallow valley. It is very fast, but the speed does not make up for the horrible draw cycle. Shooting faster just makes you miss faster. Unfortunately, I will be using it for my next few 3D shoots, due to an equipment malfunction with my other bow. As soon as my new bow gets here, I am selling the Heartbreaker...


You want speed? You got to get it somewhere.
The valley you disliked is totally adjustable.

Chrono it. Then chrono your new one.

The Heartbreaker is Bowtech's new "Equalizer" but in a shorter ATA and it weighs less.

I think you're dead wrong.

Try pulling an Omen.

You want speed? You'll have to work for it.


----------



## kevoswifey

threetoe said:


> You want speed? You got to get it somewhere.
> The valley you disliked is totally adjustable.
> 
> Chrono it. Then chrono your new one.
> 
> The Heartbreaker is Bowtech's new "Equalizer" but in a shorter ATA and it weighs less.
> 
> I think you're dead wrong.
> 
> Try pulling an Omen.
> 
> You want speed? You'll have to work for it.


I'm shooting an Athens Exceed now. It's a much longer ATA and a lot smoother and speeds are the same. Was at 270 with the Bowtech, and 271 with my Athens.

The Bowtech is not a bad bow, it just didn't work for me. I am a 27" draw, which is max on the Heartbreaker. I lent it to one of my friends who is just getting into archery. She is a 24" draw. The bow is much smoother at that DL than it was at 27".


----------



## Kevo

kevoswifey said:


> I'm shooting an Athens Exceed now. It's a much longer ATA and a lot smoother and speeds are the same. Was at 270 with the Bowtech, and 271 with my Athens.
> 
> The Bowtech is not a bad bow, it just didn't work for me. I am a 27" draw, which is max on the Heartbreaker. I lent it to one of my friends who is just getting into archery. She is a 24" draw. The bow is much smoother at that DL than it was at 27".


I did chrono both and the Exceed is shooting 273 consistently and the Heartbreaker was hitting high 250s. Granted part of this is because she is able to pull 5 pounds more draw weight because of the smoothness of the Exceed's draw cycle and the fact it doesn't try to dislocate her shoulder when she lets it down.

So I feel some on here are "dead wrong", you don't have to sacrifice smoothness or work for speed....it's just a matter of finding the right bow!!


----------



## threetoe

And you can get a Heartbreaker fully ready to hunt for $590.00 (or less) NEW!

Don't forget the value for the buck.

5 pounds is at least 10fps. Besides, why purchase a short draw bow unless you HAVE A SHORT DRAW?
If I had a 27" draw length I wouldn't have an Equalizer.

sheesh


----------



## doegirl

threetoe said:


> You want speed? You got to get it somewhere.
> The valley you disliked is totally adjustable.
> 
> Chrono it. Then chrono your new one.
> 
> The Heartbreaker is Bowtech's new "Equalizer" but in a shorter ATA and it weighs less.
> 
> I think you're dead wrong.
> 
> Try pulling an Omen.
> 
> You want speed? You'll have to work for it.


I would take an Omen over the Heartbreaker any day. Drop 5lbs even 10lbs and you're still out performing the Heartbreaker. I actually contacted PSE regarding having an Omen made with custom 45lbs limbs. But I already bought a new Hoyt
The heartbreaker is a decent bow at a good price. But for my money, there is far better choices.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevoswifey

doegirl said:


> I would take an Omen over the Heartbreaker any day. Drop 5lbs even 10lbs and you're still out performing the Heartbreaker. I actually contacted PSE regarding having an Omen made with custom 45lbs limbs. But I already bought a new Hoyt
> The heartbreaker is a decent bow at a good price. But for my money, there is far better choices.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I agree 100%. You could by a really nice used bow for well under the Heartbreakers retail price. I made a mistake when I bought that bow. I'm just lucky enough to have a husband that bought me a new one as soon as I decided I didn't want it. My Athens is smoother, faster, and a lot easier to shoot. I haven't shot an Omen, but I have heard good things about it.


----------

